# Ayuda con reación de Salidas auxiliares para consola construyasuvideorockola.com



## pompo8 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hola,

He estado realizando el proyecto de la consola hard rock de construyasuvideorockola.com y quiero agregarle salidas auxiliares a cada preamplificador para a futuro tener salidas para una mesa de monitores (retornos).

La consola consta de 2 Pre de guitarra + 2 pre de micrófono con reverb + 2 pre de micrófonos y línea. Estos 6 pre llegan a un sumador y estos a la salida hacia la etapa de amplificación.
Encontré en el foro un divisor de señales basado en el TL074, lo que he modificado para que pueda dividir la señal que sale desde cada preamplificador hacia dos salidas estéreo: una a la salida auxiliar y otra hacia el sumador y posterior etapa de amplificación.

Les pido su valiosa ayuda para ver si mi teoría es correcta, ya que no tengo grandes conocimientos de electrónica y me gustaría poder realizar estas salidas auxiliares.

Adjunto encontrarán el diagrama y el pcb que he preparado.

GRACIAS DE ANTEMANO POR LA AYUDA Y COMENTARIOS!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 26, 2010)

pompo8 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> He estado realizando el proyecto de la consola hard rock de construyasuvideorockola.com y quiero agregarle salidas auxiliares a cada preamplificador para a futuro tener salidas para una mesa de monitores (retornos).


 
Amigo Pompo8 , lo aue podes hacer y de manera sencillatomar la señal de la salida de cada pre, y atraves de una R y un pote, enviarlas a oyro sumador, y de ahi a la potencia de monitoreo, muchas mixer comerciales lo hacen de esa manera, te adjunto una imagen para que veas!!
Ver el archivo adjunto 41817


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 28, 2010)

te lo vuelvo a subir!!!


----------



## pompo8 (Oct 30, 2010)

Muchas Gracias Pipa!!!
Lo intentaré asi. ahora me queda una sola duda con respecto a tu sugerencia. Con esto no logro pasar los pre monos a stereo. igual podré hacerlo sacando doble señal de cada pre o perderé mucha señal?


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 30, 2010)

pompo8 dijo:


> Muchas Gracias Pipa!!!
> Lo intentaré asi. ahora me queda una sola duda con respecto a tu sugerencia. Con esto no logro pasar los pre monos a stereo. igual podré hacerlo sacando doble señal de cada pre o perderé mucha señal?


 
Vos te referis a sacar de la salida de cada pre, una salida master estereo y una salida monitor estereo? , si es asi no tendras problemas!!
Sino es eso, no te entendi la idea!! saludos!!!


----------



## pompo8 (Oct 31, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Vos te referis a sacar de la salida de cada pre, una salida master estereo y una salida monitor estereo? , si es asi no tendras problemas!!
> Sino es eso, no te entendi la idea!! saludos!!!



Pipa, me queda claro que para los pre que son stereo no tengo problemas y puedo sacar directamente del pre ambas salidas en paralelo. Gracias por el diagrama.

ahora lo que estoy pensando hacer con el pcb que publiqué es usar un integrado que me permita sacar desde una salida mono de los pre de guitarra y micrófono dos salidas stereo.

Adjunto un diagrama para que les quede claro.

GRacias por la ayuda y ya sé por lo menos que para las salidas stereo solo basta con sacar las dos salidas en paralelo.

Cualquier comentario con respecto a los pre en mono se los agradeceré.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 31, 2010)

pompo8 dijo:


> Adjunto un diagrama para que les quede claro.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## pompo8 (Oct 31, 2010)

genial muchas gracias!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 31, 2010)

pompo8 dijo:


> genial muchas gracias!!!


 

De nada, espero que te haya ayudado!!


----------

